# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Impiegata 4° livello contratto commercio

## valentina1980

Buonasera a tutti e complimenti per il sito!!
Sottopongo alla Vostra cortese attenzione i miei quesiti che ormai mi assillano da parecchio tempo...... 
Sto scrivendo con la busta paga di febbraio 2013 sotto mano:
Impiegata 4° livello a tempo indeterminato dal 06/11/2001
contratto commercio - confcommercio  (lavoro in una ditta che vende all'ingrosso e al dettaglio materiale termoidraulico) 
n. 3 dipendenti e n.4 soci lavoratori 
Paga base  euro  975,46
Contingenza  euro  524,22
Scatti d'anzianità  euro  61,98   (n. e data prossimo scatto anzianità   n.3 - 01/03/2014) 
Terzo elemento  euro  2,07
Assorbibile  euro  78,52 
Totale  euro  1.642,25   
(prendo anche i ANF che ammontano a euro  111,15  per n.1 figlio a carico 100%)  
Come scritto prima, lavoro in questa ditta dal 2001  e le mie mansioni sono quelle d'ufficio; bolle, fatture, archiviazione, solleciti pagamento, registrazioni di contabilità, e via dicendo.......da un anno a sta parte i miei capi hanno deciso di rifare tutto il sistema dei listini vendita, x cui richiedo ai fornitori i loro listini, li modifico come servono a noi e poi li carico a sistema.....ci vuole comunque una conoscenza di base del pacchetto Microsoft che loro non hanno. Prendo il file di excel (possono avere 100 articoli come 10.000)  modifico le descrizioni, inserisco sconti e ricarichi, li devo dividere in categorie merceologiche e poi li carico a sistema. E' comunque un lavoro molto impegnativo che richiede molta attenzione.
Si trattava di farmi fare questo lavoro oppure farlo fare alla ditta  che ci segue per il programma gestionale (mago) ovviamente sotto ricompensa. Hanno deciso di farlo fare a me, probabilmente anche per risparmiare..... 
La mia domanda è questa: sono nella posizione di poter chiedere un aumento di livello (visto l'aumento delle mie abituali mansioni) oppure un aumento di stipendio??
Sapete dirmi se la mia busta paga è giusta?? Soprattutto è possibile che dal 2001 ho solo avuto 3 scatti d'anzianità?? 
Chiedo questo perchè in 11 anni di lavoro non ho mai chiesto aumenti e mi sono sempre fidata di loro.
Il mio stipendio non è mai aumentato, i loro (essendo soci) sono quadruplicati!!! 
Se avete bisogno di sapere altro chiedete pure!!! 
Grazie in anticipo. 
Valentina

----------


## sannacesco

> La mia domanda è questa: sono nella posizione di poter chiedere un aumento di livello (visto l'aumento delle mie abituali mansioni) oppure un aumento di stipendio??

  Che problema c'è? un aumento di stipendio è una cosa lecita, chiedere non costa niente, e magari ci sta pure un piccolo aumento considerando la tua anzianità di servizio.   

> Sapete dirmi se la mia busta paga è giusta?? Soprattutto è possibile che dal 2001 ho solo avuto 3 scatti d'anzianità??

  Gli scatti d'anzianità nel settore commercio dovrebbero essere triennali perciò il prossimo dovrebbe scattare quest'anno.

----------

